# LP prices are down to real world rates for the moment at least



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2014)

I see the going rate here has settled to a more normal spring and summer price of $1.54 a gallon. But I'll wait until late July as I always do and get my once a year fill of 400 gallons. Last year it was $1.19 at that time so I'm curious what it'll be this year. The politicians were saying that they wanted to make changes to make sure the propane crisis wouldn't happen again. I haven't heard anything about that yet. The petroleum lobby is a powerful one.


----------



## DAKSY (May 13, 2014)

You have it made out there.
I just got the 2014-2015 budget with LP priced at $2.529/gal...


----------



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> You have it made out there.
> I just got the 2014-2015 budget with LP priced at $2.529/gal...


Everything is higher priced out east it seems. Maybe it's the population density? Here is $3.53 a gallon now. It's high in Wisconsin as the gas tax is the 2nd highest in the nation. It was the highest for many years.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 13, 2014)

Interesting.  I'm waiting to get our lock in price as they normally send it to us in the middle of summer.   We will also be filling our tank in summer sometime.  This coming winter will be our first with our Kuuma, so I'm hoping to make it at least one year on a single fill-up of LP.  Would be nice to make it two years.  We have a LP drier and water heater.  Will be getting free HW in winter though as I'm getting the optional water coil on my Kuuma.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Interesting.  I'm waiting to get our lock in price as they normally send it to us in the middle of summer.   We will also be filling our tank in summer sometime.  This coming winter will be our first with our Kuuma, so I'm hoping to make it at least one year on a single fill-up of LP.  Would be nice to make it two years.  We have a LP drier and water heater.  Will be getting free HW in winter though as I'm getting the optional water coil on my Kuuma.


I use one 500 gallon tank a year. (actually about a 400 gallon fill) I could go two years but that would mean less sleep to tend the fire in the middle of the night when it's bone cold out for months and nothing but a raging fire will heat the house. And then towards spring I run the furnace more as to not over heat the house. I'd like to find a deal on another 500 gallon tank and hook the two together but I'm fine with the one, it would just make sure I'd never have to pay an inflated winter price for LP.


----------



## yooperdave (May 23, 2014)

Last summer I took a ride through Minocqua Wis. and the price of LP was 89.9 a gallon.  The sign was lighted much like a gas station sign.  I was through there again this year some few weeks ago, the sign was not lighted, rather, there were the plastic letters on the white background type sign that said "For sale or lease   Thanks" !


----------



## WiscWoody (May 23, 2014)

The lowest I've seen here was $.99 a gallon. Last year I paid $1.19 and I'd be happy to fill the tank at that price again this year but I think it'll be a little higher this July. In my suppliers newsletter the other day they said that the propane crisis isn't over yet saying that much of next winters supply has bee already sold in record time.


----------

